# Libnodave Komponente in Delphi



## Snoopy123123 (24 März 2009)

Ich versuche krampfhaft die Libnodave Komponente in Delphi for Windows V10.0 einzubinden. Die Komponente wird auch mittlerweile unter System angezigt. Wenn ich jedoch das Demoprogramm öffne und Kompilieren will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

FieldMainForm.NoDave does not have a coresponding component. Remove the declaration?

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man den Fehler beheben kann ??


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2009)

Das Demoprogramm ist meines Wissens in Delphi 5 geschrieben. Das konnte man auch in Delphi 7 nutzen. Ist deine rel. neue Delphi-Version denn kompatibel zu den alten Versionen? Hast du schon einmal andere alte Programme erfolgreich übersetzt?


----------



## Snoopy123123 (24 März 2009)

Ja, habe bereits andere alte Programme die nichts mit Simatic zu tun haben übersetzt. Was mich auch wundert ist das die Delphi Komponente überhaupt nicht auf die Form des Demoprogrammes gezogen worden ist. Aber selbst wenn ich sie per Hand nachziehe bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung !


----------



## Snoopy123123 (24 März 2009)

habs am laufen,

problem war das die Komponente nicht auf der Main form war. Und beim draufziehen wird diese Standardmässig nodave1 genannt. Komponente muss fürs demoprogramm aber nur nodave heissen !!


----------

